# Wax



## gritz1483 (Apr 17, 2012)

What do you guys think is the best wax out there as far as protecting and repelling away dirt and mud from the car? Ive saw a commerical for the new turtle wax ice that sounded pretty good but just wondering what yall think


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

im a fan of turtle wax ice for a couple of reasons it stands up fairly well to the acid rain that we all get lol ( i know l.a. has it much worse!) and the ease of application.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

I use Mother's products on my eco and I'm very pleased with them. The Mother's Synthetic Wax is great. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Collinite 845. Best wax around for durability and protection. I put opti-cat 2.0 on my eco, that is a coating however, not a sealant or wax.


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm a big fan of "clay bar" followed by a coat of "Liquid Glass."


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I recently used Meguiars Ultimate Liquid wax. Full synthetic polymer. I was VERY impressed with the turnout.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Taurus, are you talking about the tech wax?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Duragloss 105 followed by Collinite 476S. It does a great job of repelling stuff. It also cleans up very nicely.


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I recently used Meguiars Ultimate Liquid wax. Full synthetic polymer. I was VERY impressed with the turnout.


i have the paste ultimate wax.. it seems to give the car a great shine and it also seems to last for a while..


----------



## OLS (Jul 24, 2012)

I am not sure how long it lasts, but I also use plain old green can Turtle Wax.
I like spending time with my car under a tree....


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I have been using Protect All for many years goes on as a fine liquid wipe it on and wipe it of with no white wax residue.


Protect All - Home Page


----------



## CTFF (Jul 24, 2012)

Has anyone used Meguiars Gold Class Liquid Wax? I've heard from some that it does a good job. I have used their NXT wax in the past with decent results.


----------

